# ML for elk



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm just curious how many people hunt elk during the general ML hunt. I think the hunt would be much tougher since the elk have been chased up and down and around the mountains for months preceding the ML season opener.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Agreed. Pray for lots of snow.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I do the elk black powder thing every year that I dont draw a cow tag. It is a tough hunt. Most of the elk have been shot or shot at by November.We usually get a good snow storm that brings the Elk down. And the rut has started for deer, so we see all the big bucks that were hiding earlier. Its fun, and sometimes we shoot an elk or two.A few grouse get a late season invite to the dinner table also.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hunt it every year, and every year I get into the elk pretty heavy. It is a difficult hunt though because the bulls will answer your calls, but they usually won't come in because they have cows with them. You just have to know where to go I guess to find them. Last year I probay saw at least 200. But every year I only have a bull tag and have had my chances just haven't closed the deal yet. This year though I have both a cow and bull tag, figure I could shoot first and ask questions later.


----------

